# Ga-two gorg. Gr's at athens, ga-honey and spud!!!!--RESCUED



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

On the Athens website, they have a list of rescues that you can donate to. This also said not to e-mail these rescues b/c they can not pull anymore dogs. One of the rescues was Adopt a Golden of Atlanta. Should we stop e-mailing them for awhile?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow. I may just have to foster those for HL, I'll talk to DH. They'd be easy to place. I have a home waiting for a male like that, but he won't take anything HW positive. Anyone have a HW status on this dog?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh Karen - you beat me to them! I was going to post these two this afternoon, but my dh made me go look at new kitchen appliances.

As far as heartworm status on Spud, someone on the new Athens Pets Yahoo group might know or be able to find out. I can ask there and let you know.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll take the puppy, someone can pull for me and I can foster for Heidi's Legacy. 

Please do ask about the male. I already sent his pictures to the guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld*

I just emld. all three rescues
They might need donations to pull them.
AGA, GRRA and Atlanta Dog Squad is who I emld. for Spud and Honey


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I asked about Spud's HW status and will keep you posted. Do you need a contact for pulling? A poster on the Lab Forum is local to Athens and I have her e-mail address. Or, there may be people who can help in the Yahoo group.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have some one who can pull that's great. Is there a rescue pull fee? Waiting to hear back from the Spud guy, but I can take the baby.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Isn't there a good chance these guys will get adopted? I can't believe they won't. Keep me posted!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I would hope these two would have a good chance of getting adopted. But, you never know and Athens does euth, although usually pits, pit mixes, and bully breeds are the ones who don't make it. Their website is beautiful and seems to get a lot of traffic.

I don't know about pull fees, but I could find out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexie of GRRA*

Just got email from Lexie of Adopt a Golden Atlanta.
She Said GRRA is on this

I emld back to ask if they will take both Honey and Spud.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonderful, thanks, let me know!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Good to hear that Lexie is on this - I had just read on the Lab Forum that AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad are all full. And, I heard a couple of weeks ago that AGA was not accepting mixes now. So - maybe it's not quite as bleak as I was thinking.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexie*

Lexie of Adopt a Golden Atlanta said that she has confirmed with GRRA that they are taking Spud.
Honey the pup has millions of adoption apps on her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonderful!!!!

Are they taking the two at Newton?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I sent the two at Newton to AGA and GRRA, but haven't heard anything from them. Karen may know more, but my experience has been if they're going to take a dog, they usually respond right away. It might not hurt if someone else contacted them about the two at Newton - I wouldn't want them to slip through the cracks.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Apparently Spud, like Austin the 13 year old from a few weeks ago, is a regular visitor to ACCAC. The story on the Athens Yahoo group is that he is kept chained and when he gets off the chain, he runs away. I would too! He reportedly has been reclaimed by his owners


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's pretty sad when a visit to animal control counts as an "outing". Poor boy.


----------

